# Sig Sauer P238 OWB Holster



## mjeter (Sep 30, 2011)

I just purchased a Sig Sauer P238 with a sig laser, what are some of the holsters that will fit the pistol? I prefer a model like the blackhawk leather askins compact (a slide holster) that I have for my Sig C3 1911, but I haven't found that style for the p238 yet. any suggestions? Thanks.


----------



## mjeter (Sep 30, 2011)

Does anybody carry the Sig P238 in a belt/slide holster?


----------



## PARABROAD (Jul 7, 2012)

I used to carry my 238 in a iwb holster from Kahr. J fitting for belt concealment. Either strong side or because of its size, it worked real well in cross draw position


----------

